# The 12028 Ft skunk.



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I wasn't going to post because I got nothing other than a sore back, a tired dog, damaged equipment, and no Ptarmigan. However I did take some great pics and had to at least share them:

The morning sun:









View from the top:









































Tired dog:









I can't tell if she is sticking her tongue out at me or thinks I'm an idiot for taking her all the way up there. :?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I am glad you let us know. I really want a Ptarmigan but they seem like tough little buggers.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Better luck next time. I can think of worse ways to spend a day. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. looks like you where on top of the world.I would rather be there then here at work. Better luck next time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know how Tumblingwings did? I know he was going up but haven't seen a report on his trip. Sure looks like some pretty country up there.. bummer on the skunk but you probably were in a lot prettier place being that high up than most guys on this forum might ever be. I know I'm jealous... hell of a view!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't you have his number and still talk to him ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We swung by a few weeks ago to say hi and have a beer but I haven't heard from him since. I guess he sent Wendy a couple emails the other day but we don't talk as much anymore probably because I'm not much for using my phone.  I know he had intentions of going up to hunt but I wasn't able to go this year. I'm just interested to hear about his trip and see some more pictures of that high country... he always seems to do well when he goes up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey was on bullock form today.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Can someone show me how to freakin pronounce Ptarmigan correctly???


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It might be one of those tomato/tomato, potato/ potato things but I have allways pronounced it just as if the P were not there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Silent pee.... or P. If you say it Puhtarmigan, it almost sounds like you have a speech impediment. :lol:


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'am going for that walk above timberline this weekend, will have the fly rod as backup  Those pictures show that a skunk beats work, golf, and all the rest!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well in the Utah vernacular it goes something like this: Tar...as in all over the road, ma..as in oatmeal "mush", and gun...as in Remington 870. There you go...Tarmagun!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Well in the Utah vernacular it goes something like this: Tar...as in all over the road, ma..as in oatmeal "mush", and gun...as in Remington 870. There you go...Tarmagun!


LOL. Thanks for dumbing it down for me! :lol:

I was pronouncing it something similar but was trying to throw the P in there somewhre.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

nice pics. I spent the weekend up high and was lucky enough to get one. My buddy (guide was more like it on this trip) also took one. Those birds really make you work for them. Did you see any sign of Ptarmigan on your trip?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics, looks like Leidy Peak.


----------

